

User's don't know what they want - mixmasteralan
http://content.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1532225,00.html

======
krapp
I think it's pretty clear users don't want to feel like monkeys in a Skinner
box.

------
chatman
No one knows. Why just the users? It is a transcendental question. The answer
is 42!

